# What is a 'Range check error' ?



## AW2212 (May 13, 2008)

I have had ADSL for approx. 1 year; for the last month or so I've had the following problem:
I turn on the PC and the modem, everything is working OK for a couple of hours or so, then I get 'server not found' messages when I click links. The icon in my taskbar says I'm still connected, but I can't access the web.
When I close pages / sites, there is a small window saying:
Range Check Error. -- no further explanation.

My ISP says I need a computer tech to fix the USB connection -- is that what the problem is?

Thanks for any suggestions!

Angie


----------

